# DRYING AMPHETAMINE



## aaronstevens (Oct 15, 2022)

I need to remove as much moisture from my amph to be able to produce adderall. Can I proceed with this by using a low heat vac chamber to dry as much a possible.


----------



## G.Patton

Hello.
Laboratory FAQ ==> Vacuum desiccators​


----------

